# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  The Best of St. Maarten/St. Martin 2015

## andynap

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/images...f-SXM-2015.pdf

----------


## stbartshopper

We have never ventured out of the Juliana airport. Like the serenity of SBH!

----------


## andynap

Well then this article is not for you. Only for people who go there.

----------


## cec1

Great supplement to the newspaper, Andy!  I don't really know most of the places identified, but the compilation and presentation would seem to be a valuable resource for those of us who occasionally find ourselves on St. Martin / St. Maarten.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> https://www.thedailyherald.sx/images...f-SXM-2015.pdf



Thanks for posting this, but really, Dominos is the best pizza and Subway is the best sandwich shop on the island?

Seems a little corporately suspicious to me.

We haven't stayed on St. Martin for about three years, as we have mostly just traveled through Julianna.  When we did stay there, it was in Grand Case, so we got the mostly French feel for the island.

----------


## amyb

Terri, I had exactly those thoughts. Ha ha!
A nice little read in an advertorial magazine format.

----------


## Trinigerl

I think a lot of locals vote and they love the American resturants Burger King used to be the best hamburger

----------


## JEK

I must retell a tale of days gone by when liquids were allowed in large quantities on flights. Picture cases of Bud duct-taped into a "suitcase" complete with handle and lofted into the overheads on the flight from IAD-SXM. My wife asked: "You think they are going on to Saint Barth?". I responded: "No, I'm sure they will be staying in Saint Martin"

----------


## MIke R

The Lolos in St Martin are all you need to know and Talk of the Town and Sky's the Limit are the two best lolos on the island....they were when I was last there and from what I hear..... they still are....

----------


## marybeth

> I must retell a tale of days gone by when liquids were allowed in large quantities on flights. Picture cases of Bud duct-taped into a "suitcase" complete with handle and lofted into the overheads on the flight from IAD-SXM. My wife asked: "You think they are going on to Saint Barth?". I responded: "No, I'm sure they will be staying in Saint Martin"



Yes, I remember that...and thinking, seriously?

----------


## noel

We have never brought booze to St. Barts but we used to regularly bring food.
Once I carried a lampshade down too.

----------


## JEK

> Once I carried a lampshade down too.



 Party animal!

----------


## cec1

LOL!

----------


## amyb

Chortle chortle--adorable Tim.

----------


## Peter NJ

This is a great read but it took me 5 minutes to figure out I had to scroll down to turn the page..LOLOLO

----------

